# Waterlox / Air Bubbles



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Last night I applied the fifth coat of Waterlox on a walnut bathroom countertop that I am building / finishing. I have applied the Waterlox per the instructions using a natural bristle brush and I did not shake the can in the process - if anything I may have smoothly rotated it. When I checked the backsplash this afternoon I noticed a number pin size air bubbles.

Regardless on how they got there what should I do now to remove these air bubbles? Should I use sandpaper with a grit higher than 220? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## hydro (Aug 9, 2013)

Let the last coat cure thoroughly, then slice the bubbles off with a sharp card scraper. Smooth the surface with 220 paper then re-coat.

To avoid bubbles when applying a conversion varnish coating with a brush, try heating the finish on an old coffee maker hot plate. The hot varnish will be much less likely to retain the bubbles formed by brushing.


----------

